# Winchester 44 Mag Platinum Tip



## jdc123 (Jun 20, 2012)

Bought a box of these today for 20 bucks ( new, old stock, great deal ) and wondered if anyone had any experience with them. They are basically the same as the Ranger T bullet that I load my Kimber with. It's one mean bullet, and the reputation on deer is a good one, but I'm concerned about under-penetration. Anybody ever had a catastrophic failure with this load?


----------



## crowhorse67 (Jun 20, 2012)

They can shrapnel on a bone. Heart / lung area on a rib will still bring em down. The shoulder ball-joint is not so good, don't ask how I know .....


----------



## jdc123 (Jun 20, 2012)

crowhorse67 said:


> They can shrapnel on a bone. Heart / lung area on a rib will still bring em down. The shoulder ball-joint is not so good, don't ask how I know .....



Yep, that's the kind of thing I'm worried about. I guess I'll experiment with them and see how well they shoot in my gun. I'll be shooting very close range in the woods ( like bowhunting range or a little better ), and I won't take any iffy shots. We'll see.


----------



## crowhorse67 (Jun 21, 2012)

Pretty sure my Blackhawk is loaded with 240gr jacketed HP's. A buddy is putting some 180gr. wadcutter down range in his, he likes pretty well so far.


----------



## ShoerFast (Jun 22, 2012)

Not sure if I ever shot any of them or not?

At one time or another it seems I shot about everything there was out out of a hollow.44 mangle-em.

It would be my bet that it is a good round for deer sized game.

About anything 'well placed' should make it to the table.

For elk, my this-year recipe will be Speer Deep-Curl ® bullets. Just as an extra insurance policy.

The Blackhawk will not be my primary weapon, but it would be nice to take one with a wheel-gun!


----------



## jdc123 (Jun 24, 2012)

Some of these days I'd like to get out west where the Elk are. Have a lot of friends that go but I just haven't managed to get everything in place to go.


----------



## ShoerFast (Jun 24, 2012)

jdc123 said:


> Some of these days I'd like to get out west where the Elk are. Have a lot of friends that go but I just haven't managed to get everything in place to go.



Your more then welcome this year!

Kids year (kids that I mentor and their parents) , people with good ethics and substances would be more then welcomed.

Going to be a fantastic season, Oct 20 ~ 28th .


----------



## crowhorse67 (Jun 27, 2012)

Hey hoofcobbler, is the whole country gonna burn off?
Have you ever tried Speer Grand Slam? It was close on the penetration test between them and Nosler Accu-Bonds @225 grs. out of the .338 win-mag. The Noslers grouped better at 300. Taken elk from 100-600 yrds, all pass-thru but 2, they were end-to-end at 160 and 450 yards. With the bullets between the brisket and the skin on both elk.


----------



## ShoerFast (Jun 27, 2012)

crowhorse67 said:


> Hey hoofcobbler, is the whole country gonna burn off?
> Have you ever tried Speer Grand Slam? It was close on the penetration test between them and Nosler Accu-Bonds @225 grs. out of the .338 win-mag. The Noslers grouped better at 300. Taken elk from 100-600 yrds, all pass-thru but 2, they were end-to-end at 160 and 450 yards. With the bullets between the brisket and the skin on both elk.



It had been hot here, but a little rain this afternoon. About enough to settle the dust and wet the fabric of an M-1950 tent I been working on. So I can pack that up tomorrow.

I have loaded Grand Slams before, but have not tries them on elk.

I am currently testing some Gamekings for my .223 T/C Contender as a survival load,,,,, hope I never have to try them. But they group so tight their hard to count the holes!

For elk, I am in a slight minority when I mention how I like Nolser Ballistic-tips!

Rather fast expansion/aggressive bullet that tends to make elk do a summer-sult when they come fast 140grs .7 MMRM or equivalent!




.


----------

